# southwest side of chicagoland - Whelen Liberty 48'' bar, Lights, Rack



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Approx 2011 Whelen Liberty 48'' Bar in Amber. Works as it should, very programmable with traffic. It could use new lenses, (<200)most items purchased from Strobe N More (fade). It also has takedowns and alley.

Its currently attached to a 2017+ Backrack (2 years old) with 2 Whelen LINV2 V-Series Linear Super-LED in red, used as brake and turn (blinding bright). It also2- 6 inch light bars with side shooters. It is still wired, I had it connected to Upfitters switches, the LINV2 tired into the brake lights.

New
Whelen Liberty 1800.00
2 Whelen LINV2 300.00
2 side shooters 6 inch bars 250.00
2017+ Backrack 250.00

I also have a 8 button remote controller with relay box https://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelens-All-New-8-Position-Key-Pad-with-Remote-Relay-Module.html

Make a offer, my new Raptor runs on premium fuel...lol

local pickup or I can meet within reason.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

File link


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A plate of wings and a beer?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A plate of wings and a beer?


12 or 18 wings and beer?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> File link


Busted

View attachment 197411


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> 12 or 18 wings and beer?


Yes


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Busted
> 
> View attachment 197411
> 
> ...


Interesting.
The linv single color?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Interesting.
> The linv single color?


Red with a clear puddle light, I never wired up the puddle


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Red with a clear puddle light, I never wired up the puddle


Where did you wire them into?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

tired them into the brake lights, this way they acted as a brake and turn signal


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Interested in linvs and rack


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

PM me a offer if you want..... It's your lucky day because it comes with a 48" bar and work lights. ....


----------

